# 49' Schwinn American



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

Could someone please post a picture of a 49' Schwinn American so I can use it for reference? I can't seem to find one on the web.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mruiz (Oct 15, 2012)

American did not come out until like 1955. No to 1949.
 Mitch


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

mruiz said:


> American did not come out until like 1955. No to 1949.
> Mitch




It's my dentist's bike his parents bought him brand new in 1949 when he was 12 and "American" is on the head badge and it's a Schwinn.


???


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2012)

'49... or, 4 from 9=5.  19 = 1 and a 9, which =10. so, 10 from the second equasion, minus 5 from the first equasion = 5, plus 5 from the previous equasion is 5,5 or '55. Which is the mathmatical answer. Not that witches know math no more than anyone else knows no's.....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2012)

Schwinn sold bikes under various badges prior to the early 50s, American Flyer being one. I'd bet the bike the OP is talking about is one of those. Of course, when someone says "Schwinn American", the first thing that comes to mind is the middleweight model of that name, which ran from the mid 50s to the later 60s.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Schwinn sold bikes under various badges prior to the early 50s, American Flyer being one. I'd bet the bike the OP is talking about is one of those. Of course, when someone says "Schwinn American", the first thing that comes to mind is the middleweight model of that name, which ran from the mid 50s to the later 60s.




This is definately a heavyweight skiptooth bike. I need a picture so I can determine what is right and/or wrong about it. I do know that the fork has been replaced with at least one of a different color and the seat has been replaced. I believe the rest of the bike is original.

I'll post some pictures of it later today.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the bike taken with a cell phone. Forks, neck, bars and grips look to from the 30s I'm told. Seat and peddles are later Schwinn.












Here's a pic of the headbadge. It's dark and not really readable, but it has "Excelsior" at the bottom.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe what you have there is in fact an H.P. Snyder-built bicycle like a Rollfast. I don't believe it's Schwinn. The chainring, truss rods and frame style all say Snyder to me. Late 40s looks about right though. The fork looks like late 40s Schwinn (possibly crashed and left with a bent fork). Seat looks 60s; carrier is aftermarket but could be correct to the 40s-50s period.

Though, the Excelsior on the headbadge is baffling.. that should point to Schwinn only but I know they sold the Excelsior name at some point.

Still a cool bike! Not perfect or all original but it's not a wreck and would make a good rider with some love and grease.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I believe what you have there is in fact an H.P. Snyder-built bicycle like a Rollfast. I don't believe it's Schwinn. The chainring, truss rods and frame style all say Snyder to me. Late 40s looks about right though. The fork looks like late 40s Schwinn (possibly crashed and left with a bent fork). Seat looks 60s; carrier is aftermarket but could be correct to the 40s-50s period.
> 
> Though, the Excelsior on the headbadge is baffling.. that should point to Schwinn only but I know they sold the Excelsior name at some point.
> 
> Still a cool bike! Not perfect or all original but it's not a wreck and would make a good rider with some love and grease.




Not a big deal, but the headlight works. It will be in good hands soon.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2012)

It's definitely not a Schwinn frame, but it looks like it has a Schwinn fork.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> It's definitely not a Schwinn frame, but it looks like it has a Schwinn fork.




So since the badge has "American" on it and it was manufactured by Excelsior, who made it?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have no clue who built your bike. Does it actually say "manufactured by Excelsior" on the headbadge? 
The style or manufacturing method of attaching the rear dropouts should help in IDing the builder along with the chainring and guard. All I know is the frame is not a Schwinn and I can't match it up to anything else that I've seen.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> I have no clue who built your bike. Does it actually say "manufactured by Excelsior" on the headbadge?
> The style or manufacturing method of attaching the rear dropouts should help in IDing the builder along with the chainring and guard. All I know is the frame is not a Schwinn and I can't match it up to anything else that I've seen.




Yes, it does say it's manufactured by Excelsior below the word "American" and also has the address for the company.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I believe what you have there is in fact an H.P. Snyder-built bicycle like a Rollfast. I don't believe it's Schwinn. The chainring, truss rods and frame style all say Snyder to me. Late 40s looks about right though. The fork looks like late 40s Schwinn (possibly crashed and left with a bent fork). Seat looks 60s; carrier is aftermarket but could be correct to the 40s-50s period.
> 
> Though, the Excelsior on the headbadge is baffling.. that should point to Schwinn only but I know they sold the Excelsior name at some point.
> 
> Still a cool bike! Not perfect or all original but it's not a wreck and would make a good rider with some love and grease.




I think jpromo is right, it's a Snyder built bike. 

http://luxlow.com/bicycles/llantiqu...chigan-city-motorbike-ballooner-bicycle-1400/


----------



## rebirthbikes (Oct 16, 2012)

*Have to agree!!!*

I have to agree with jPromo as well... I believe it's definitely a Snyder built bicycle as well. I cannot find any Schwinn frame style that would match the frame your speaking of. The closest would be a Schwinn DX; however, your two top bars are not spaced right for a DX. I included a photo of 49' Schwinn DX so that you may see the difference. As for it being a Schwinn American, everyone else is correct also, the American was not released until 55' and to my knowledge the frame was never offered in a two tone paint scheme as yours is and the frame styling of the Schwinn American was a Cantilever style. I also included a picture. Both the DX and the American had tanks on them. I believe the more Deluxe American's were made to fit a slimline tank, but they will also hold a traditional cantilever tank as well. The DX came with a long tank that fit the entire two top bars completely with a slight downward curve to it, making it impossible to fit the coveted straight bar tank.

As for your headbadge... I was under the impression that any bicycle that came with an Excelsior badge was almost certainly manufactured by Schwinn. That was until two years ago at the Memory Lane October swap, there was a gentlemen set up next to my booth that had a prewar bicycle badged with an Excelsior badge, it was not the Excelsior American badge, but it was similar to it and the frame it sat on was a Snyder built fame. That's about as much as I can help you with this. Sorry, I wish I knew more about your friends bicycle. Hoep the photos help!!!

thanks,
judd


----------



## Stony (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the information on the Snyder bikes, etc. I will see the bike today and I will write down everything that is on the headbadge. It was a cloudy day when I took the picture posted earlier, so it didn't come out well. I will take a better picture with my digital instead of the phone camera and post it.

I'm also new to this hobby, so are the Snyder's a desirable bike?


----------



## Stony (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are some much better pictures of the headbadge. I've also written below what is on it.


America
Excelsior Mfg. Co.
Michigan City, Ind.
Made in U.S.A.

I looked under the crank and all over the frame for any serial numbers, but didn't find any. The front hub is a New Departure model "W" and the rear is a New Departure model "D".


----------



## Stony (Oct 20, 2012)

Bike has been positively identified as a Snyder and is in good hands.


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 10, 2012)

*the bike in the photo*

I have a 20. inch bike with that badge need help with the age of it same  color. Under the crank I think its the  serial number L33  Ty


----------

